# Road Kill? There's an App for that, in Montana



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So here is the deal. Montana figures that if a guy hits a critter, he can make the best of a bad situation and ought to get to eat it. So they have an on-line deal so you can now print your own salvage permit. They are taking bids from developers to make a smart phone app so in case you hit a deer/elk/moose/pronghorn, you can take a picture with your phone, submit the application for salvage permit, and get permission all from the side of the road. 
Here is an article:
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/vi...00012/Roadkill-permits-There-will-an-app-that

Brilliant if you ask me. I personally don't see abuse happening with this in Montana, the fear that this gives license to start "running down" animals. Montana has so many animals, and so many OTC tags, that its just too easy to take an animal with means other than running one down in your truck.

Thoughts?


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally I'm all for it. I've got a neighbor who is a cop in our city that I've been tempted to ask him this winter to call me if he gets any calls for roadkill in the city limits. In some parts of the country road kill is sent to the homeless shelters.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good idea if you ask me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that this is allowed in Wisconsin and West Virginia and I don't believe that they have to have any permission whatsoever, from what I understand of friends who have lived in those two states.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah is considering that people that do hit an animal you will be able to get a salvage permit so as to keep the animal.


----------

